# Divex Phone Pics



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Seen as this is one of my beaters I seem to have it on a fair bit when just knocking about etc. As a result I have a fair few random phone pics of this watch from various places when out all taken on the iphone or old n95 8gb and a few even from the older 3.2mp cyber-shot sony. Anyway less of my phone history and more of these random pics which I think are quite good tbh. Think my point here is some phone shots are ok. B)

Anyone else got and half decent watch phone pics?


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)




----------

